# Are all the abbreviations necessary?



## Jadiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I love this website but its hard for me to follow along with a lot of the posts. Its like "My BH DH'd my BGL and then I GD with my SQS but I DP no TP and YU!"

I realize there's links around with some explanation, but they dont seem to have all of the abbreviations and not everyone is using the same ones.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

When I find threads and posts with way too many

i just stop reading them.

STBXH = Soon to be ex husband (w would be wife)

BH would be betrayed husband

the rest of what you wrote I have no clue....and would think it would be some secret language that I don't want to learn lol

I empathize with you


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Everyone is in a hurry these days, and the folks who post on their phones love shorthand abbreviations.

Just ask what the letters stand for in the thread. Lots of helpful people here; someone will spell it out for you.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

It still happens to me...I am left shaking my head not knowing what someone means and half the time I might get it wrong....someone has to help me out....and I've been here long enough to KNOW! 

Not familiar with text abbreviations as I never text.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Jadiel said:


> I love this website but its hard for me to follow along with a lot of the posts. Its like "My BH DH'd my BGL and then I GD with my SQS but I DP no TP and YU!"
> 
> I realize there's links around with some explanation, but they dont seem to have all of the abbreviations and not everyone is using the same ones.


QFT!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Jadiel said:


> "My BH DH'd my BGL and then I GD with my SQS but I DP no TP and YU!"
> .


Hey! This is a family friendly site, you can't be posting that type of smut here!!


----------



## married tech (Jan 18, 2014)

> It still happens to me...I am left shaking my head not knowing what someone means and half the time I might get it wrong....someone has to help me out....and I've been here long enough to KNOW!
> 
> Not familiar with text abbreviations as I never text.


Same here. That's why I take the time to spell things out. 
I try to show a little bit of old school typing courtesy and create less chances for misunderstandings of which still seem to happen a lot around here.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

married tech said:


> Same here. That's why I take the time to spell things out.
> I try to show a little bit of old school typing courtesy and create less chances for misunderstandings of which still seem to happen a lot around here.


:iagree: I get lost in some posts because I can't figure out all the abbreviations.  They detract from the story or situation.

It seems ridiculous to me, and as a result, I don't always contribute to threads when I actually have something positive to share. Why can't people just type the actual words out? Are we so busy in our lives that we have to save a few seconds in each post and use these unnecessary abbreviations? :scratchhead:

I agree with the poster above. I think this comes down to a lack of good communication and a lack of courtesy to the audience reading the posts. Just my opinion.


----------



## SteveK (Mar 15, 2014)

What's a FIL


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

Father In Law


----------

